# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Lectures >  [Sondage] Votre style prfr

## sly60

Bonjour, j'aimerai savoir le style de lecture que vous prfrez. Pour ma part c'est l'hroique/fantastique.

Si j'en oublie dites le moi  :;):

----------


## Poilou

J'apprcie les bandes dessines orientes SF (Nash, Carmen Mc Callum, Travis,Zentak,Ultima parano,etc...)

En bouquins, SF et heroic fantasy (Neil Gaiman,Asimov,Werber,...)

Des classiques du genre en somme..

----------


## Eowyn87

moi je suis plutot manga, je commence a avoir une belle collection :p

----------


## Bebel

Je vais dire manga, c'est ce que j'ai le plus, en meme temps ca prend de la place  ::lol:: , mais sinon j'aime aussi l'hroic fantasy et de temps en temps des BD humoristiques.

----------


## Invit

Pour moi il manque le rayon "Roman" tout court...

----------


## Aitone

> Pour moi il manque le rayon "Roman" tout court...


+1000

----------


## magicbisous-nours

moi c'est plutt SF/heroic fantasy...de temps en temps des BD heroic Fantasy (quand 'jai du temps  perdre  la Fnac ^^)

----------


## Lung

Faudrait pouvoir cocher plusieurs choix.

----------


## LineLe

effectivement un choix multiple serait pas mal... parce que l du coup moi je n'ai rien slectionn...

de mon ct je lis un peu tout ce qui me tombe sous la main tant que ce n'est pas prise de tte ou gnangnan...
je lis des BD humoristiques, SF, fantastiques.
je lis des mangas de toutes sortes (sauf bien sr ceux  tendance rotique  ::roll:: )
Et je lis des romans bien sr... Dans le dsordre : SF, fantastique, suspense, horreur, policier ou simple petite histoire divertissante (je pense  un cadeau de ma soeur : "Ma soeur, ce boulet").

----------


## Deadpool

> je lis des mangas de toutes sortes (sauf bien sr ceux  tendance rotique )


Pourquoi te sens tu oblige de prciser cela?  ::aie::

----------


## LineLe

> Pourquoi te sens tu oblige de prciser cela?


A titre prventif... Question d'habitude... quand on dit qu'on lit tous les genres de manga, le premier truc qui ressort c'est a... 
un peu le mme genre de rflexe quand je prfre dire que j'ai *un* chat qui s'appelle Zo... pour viter toute remarque ou blague  la c**

----------


## Invit

> (sauf bien sr ceux  tendance rotique )


Ah ouais, il manque aussi le rayon littrature rotique !  :8-): 
N'oublions pas Alina Reyes ou Franoise Rey.
Et je ne m'en cache pas !

----------


## sly60

C'est possible d'diter le sondage ? :p

[EDIT]

Roman tout court a t ajout  ::mouarf::

----------


## BertrandA

Les bouquins de guerre avec des panzers dedans !
Ou  dfaut avec des poilus, des grognards des sans-culottes...

C'est pas le topic, mais je ne peux pas rsister  l'envie de donner une petite liste d'incontournables sur la WW2 :
Stalingrad - Anthony Beevor
La chute de Berlin - Anthony Beevor
Vaincre ou mourir  Stalingrad - William Craig
Le soldat oubli - Guy Sajer
L'trange dfaite - Marc Bloch

----------


## Poilou

> Ah ouais, il manque aussi le rayon littrature rotique ! 
> N'oublions pas Alina Reyes ou *Franoise Rey*.
> Et je ne m'en cache pas !


C'est la soeur  Odile ?  ::aie::

----------


## Invit

> C'est la soeur  Odile ?


Pas compris.



> Roman tout court a t ajout


Et littrature rotique alors ?

----------


## tribaleur

Personnellement j'adore tout ce qui livre fantastique facile  lire (Harry Potter, Eragon, La croise des mondes, Ewilan => ::love:: , l'Autre...). Cela me permet de faire le vide et de penser  rien d'autre sans non plus me prendre la tte. Parceque le seigneur des anneaux est excelent mais alors bon les 200 premires page du tome 1... v'la les dscritpions loooooooooongue!!!
Cependant il est vrais que plusieurs choix possible seraient bien...car les BD  ::love:: , les mangas  ::love:: 

Voili Voilou... ::yaisse2:: 

P.S si des fois quelqu'un  un site qui rpertorie tous les livres du mme style que ceux de ma liste...se serai avec grand plaisir que je rceptionnerais le lien^^

----------


## Poilou

> Pas compris.


Il y avait une rfrence  Odile deray dans la Cit de la peur mais bon j'avoue c'etait moyen  ::oops::  

 ::dehors::

----------


## cladsam

> Si j'en oublie dites le moi



Hum je dirais les essais ...

----------


## nyal

Pour ma part j'aime bien les romans policiers genre (Indridason par exemple), thriller (cul de sac de Douglas par exemple) ou fantastique (mais juste fantastique. Pas hroique, fantasy, mes roupettes  ::):  )

Je ne peux pas dire ce que je prfre, c'est trop diffrent (mme dans un mme style selon l'auteur) Sinon au toilette, j'aime bien lire fluide glacial ou un manga. (je ne pense pas tre le seul  faire cela  :;):  )

----------


## lakitrid

Personnellement c'est essentiellement de la SF et particulirement du space opra, pre-post apocalyptique, et de la SF bien militariste.

----------


## copin

J'ai vot Science fiction... ne serait ce que pour les Dune de Franck Herbert ou Hyperion de Dan Simmons.  :8-): 

Aprs il y a un des maitre de la fantasy avec Tolkien qui n'ai pas la peine de presenter...  ::mrgreen:: 

Ensuite une "tite" BD du donjon de Naheulbeuk...   ::king::

----------


## newbie57

J'ai vot Heroique/Fantastique.

Je me souviens d'anciens livres de ce type que je lisais: 
Le livre dont on est le heros avec un d et un crayon de papier  ::yaisse2:: 

Ils existent encore??

----------


## Lung

> Ensuite une "tite" BD du donjon de Naheulbeuk...


Tu as lu 'La tour de kila' ?

----------


## lou87

AAAAAAAAAAAAAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhh.....

Pourquoi on ne peut pas mettre plusieurs choix ?  ::cry:: 

Tout d'abord depuis le collge je suis "accro" aux livres surtout romans....
D'aileurs je connaissais dj _Harry Potter_ et le _Seigneurs des Anneaux_ avant qu'ils n'en fassent tout un speach dessus....

D'ailleurs si vous voulez tout comprendre pour le seigneurs des anneaux il faut d'abord lire _Bilbo le hobit_, c'est un peu l'introduction de la trilogie du _Seigneurs des Anneaux_ .

Sinon il y a aussi le _Chteau de Hurle_ de Gudule qui est bien, c'est ce qui a inspir pour l'anim _Le Chteau ambulant_.

Il y a aussi la trilogie du _Royaume de Nord_ (dont ils commencent  le mettre en film), qui est aussi vraiment gniale. :;): 

J'attend aussi avec impatience le 3me volume Eragon (l'_Hritage_ si je ne me trompe pas). 

Je voudrais avoir l'avis de quelque sur le livre _Le dernier des elfes_, si quelqu'un connait, et je vais srement m'acheter la srie Ewilan (j'hsitais) mais puisque on me dit qu'il est bien (tu parle bien de la _route d'Ewilan_,la srie au moins  ::P: ).  :;): 

Sinon un livre un peu vieillot mais que j'aime bien la srie _Langelot_ du Lieutenant ***.

Il y a aussi _Pour l'amour des loups_ d'Eric Sanvoisin, aussi _La solitude du buveur de sang_ et du mme auteur _Sang et chocolat_.

5il y en a encore tout plein que j'aime bien mais j'arrive pas  tous les dire.  ::P:   :;): 

J'allais oubli aussi un livre que j'ai lu au collgue (club lecture oblige  ::P: ), _Oh boy_ qui a participi  un concours, je l'ai trouv extraordinaire, je le conseil aussi (enfin pour ceux qui aime le genre  :;): ).

Sinon j'ai bien aim aussi la BD _Atalante_ mais bon apparement l'auteur  arrt d'en faire, dommage.....  ::cry:: 

Mais depuis peu je suis une mordue de manga, j'ai la collection des _One Piece_, ainsi que les _Naruto_, les _Fruits Basket_ (aussi toute la collection), _Hunter X hunter_, je ne les ai pas mais _Love Hina_ est aussi super, je commence la collection de _Bleach_, _Get Backers_, _Inu Yasha_ qui sont aussi trs bien. ^_^

Voil, aprs bien vous avoir 'saoul'.  ::P:   ::oops:: 

Mais bon j'espre que a a quand mme intress quelqu'un mon 'roman'.  :;): 

Bonne soire !

----------


## granquet

il me faut plusieurs choix  :;): 

moi je lis surtout de l'heroc fantasy humouristique  ::aie::  (genre pratchett)

----------


## Lung

> Je voudrais avoir l'avis de quelque sur le livre _Le dernier des elfes_, si quelqu'un connait,


Il me semble l'avoir lu. Si c'est ce que je pense, a m'avait plu.




> et je vais srement m'acheter la srie Ewilan (j'hsitais) mais puisque on me dit qu'il est bien


C'est bien, et il y a 6 volumes.

Par contre, son autre srie, qui se passe un peu aprs, avec d'autres personnages, dans notre monde, est moins intressante.




> Sinon un livre un peu vieillot mais que j'aime bien la srie _Langelot_ du Lieutenant ***.


Trs bon, sauf les tout derniers.

----------


## GrandFather

> moi je lis surtout de l'heroc fantasy humouristique  (genre pratchett)


Moins djant que Pratchett, mais trs fun  lire et assez atypique, il y a Lyon Sprague de Camp et son cycle Novarian ("Le coffre d'avlen", "A l'heure d'Iraz", etc.)  :;):

----------


## copin

> Tu as lu 'La tour de kila' ?



Nonn, celui la je ne 'ai pas lu... Je trouve pas que le graphisme colle avec les 4 premiers tomes du Donjon...

Par contre j'attends avec impatience la sortie des "arcans de naheulbeuk" prvue ce mois.  ::yaisse2::

----------


## Lung

> Nonn, celui la je ne 'ai pas lu... Je trouve pas que le graphisme colle avec les 4 premiers tomes du Donjon...


C'est vrai, mais c'est pas trop mal quand mme.
En plus, on apprend que Zangdar est un nain.




> Par contre j'attends avec impatience la sortie des "arcans de naheulbeuk" prvue ce mois.


Tient, tient. Savais pas a.

----------


## Trap D

> Pour ma part j'aime bien les romans policiers genre (Indridason par exemple)


Je dirai pour ma part les policiers nordiques, qui ont souvent un arrire plan social.
Je ne me suis pas encore attaqu  la srie des Millnium, mais on en dit la plus grand bien.

----------


## Dendrite

> Je dirai pour ma part les policiers nordiques, qui ont souvent un arrire plan social.
> Je ne me suis pas encore attaqu  la srie des Millnium, mais on en dit la plus grand bien.


Fantastique en effet.

Je suis au milieu du Tome 1.

C'est une criture qui prend son temps, minutieuse, descriptive, fine... C'est incroyablement reposant... Il n'est pas sre que j'aurais aim  18 ans, mais la psychologie des personnages y est dense, les personnages ont de l'toffe, ne sont pas de simples caricatures, l'intrigue est riche et multiforme. Elle ne dmarre qu'au bout de 50 ou 100 pages... Je trouve que c'est un roman politico-policier de bonne qualit.

Rassurant qu'un best-seller ne soit pas dmagogue... Et puis bon, ces temps-ci, j'ai un faible pour la Scandinavie, alors je me rgale !

Une trs bonne ide de cadeau de Nol pour ceux qui aiment lire.

----------


## cyreel

Bonjour,
Moi j'ai choisi roman policiers et suspence mais j'aime aussi beaucoup les bandes dessines vu qye je dessine aussi beaucoup.
On aurait d avoir la possibilit d choisir plusieurs. ::D:

----------


## talapoga

Bonjour,

La SF : Asimov, Heinlein, Kim Stanley Robinson, ... et plein d'autres  ::D:  ;
Le fantastique : Le seul, l'unique, Tolkien  ::yaisse2::  sinon, zelazny ... mais je ne suis pas du tout attir parce qu'il se fait maintenant;
L'histoire : Demurger, Bordonove ... et les romans historiques  : les rois maudits (dix fois mieux que l'horreur tlvise que l'on nous a sorti ;-) ), les Fortunes de France (et d'ailleurs d'autres ouvrages de feu Robert Merle) ... les "thrillers" a fond historiques dont pas mal de pas terribles : Dan Brown, Raymond Khoury  :8O:  ;
Des essais/mmoires/biographies ;
Du roman pur et dur : Kerouac (encore que le sernier que j'ai lu n'tait pas trrible), le classique Dostoevski (bon, pas trop aim, en fait) et plein d'autres l aussi  ::): 
BD : J'ai de plus en plus de mal  trouv des trucs originaux et je n'aime trop   les mangas  ::(: 
Poesie : bon,  l'occasion ... l'Eubage de B. Cendrars tant ce qui se s'est fait de pire  mon got  moi ;-)

Enfin, voil.

Pas vot : plusieurs choix d'egal intrt, alors ...  ::):

----------


## Contrec

Moi perso j'adore Stephen King et vu qu'il a sorti des dizaines de livres, j'ai le temps avant de tous les lires, donc c'est que du bonheur (et puis il mlange les styles SF, horreur, policier et mme sentimental si si). De plus les traductions franaise sont de trs bonnes qualits pour ce que j'ai pu voir (surtout pour retranscrire les anecdotes propres aux US qui n'est pas chose simple).

B. Werber j'aime bien aussi, il est un peu spcial mais c'est sympa.

PS : Les films tirs des romans de Stephen King sont vraiment nuls, je conseille  tous de ne pas se faire une ide du livre en voyant son adaption  la tl.

----------


## Filippo

Bonjour,
Je lis pas mal de magazines ou des romans.

 :;):

----------


## clairetj

J'arrive beaucoup en retard dans la discussion mais pour ma part ce sont surtout les mangas que je lis.

Bien sur cela va des gros classiques du genre (Dragon ball, Chevaliers du Zodiaques), aux nouvelles sries tendance du moment (Fairy Tail, Eyeshield 21, Detective Conan, etc ...) en passant par des sries pour ou moins connu que se soit dans un univers "heroic fantasy" (comme par exemple Ubelblatt ou Warlord), un univers policiers/criminel/mafia (Hitman: Part time killer), du fantastique avec des loup-garous (Wolfguy), un jeu vido devenu ralit (Btoom) ou encore la guerre avec des mechas (Front Mission)

----------


## Glutinus

Les Grands Classiques, surtout franais : Flaubert, Zola, Maupassant et j'en passe. En particulier tout ce qui se passe,  grosse maille, entre le 18me et le dbut du 20me sicle.

Policier : Sherlock Holmes pour le ct aristo-victorien.

SF : quand c'est bien crit et potique (Bradbury), quand c'est bourr d'ides diffrentes (Matheson), quand il y a un fond de pense philosophique, psychologique, sociologique (Asimov, et rcemment Robert Charles Wilson).

Mais aussi des bouquins o on rigole tout le temps : mme un Zo Shepard (Absolument d-bor-de) me fait marrer.

PS : non, je n'aime pas Pratchett.

----------


## Polynsia

J'ai plusieurs choix de lecture : Fantasy, Historique, Aventures, Policier, SF et Fantastique ^^

----------


## Sunchaser

Salut,
Moi, je lis pas, ou presque.
Et pis, je peux pas rpondre  ce sondage, il manque soit des catgories, soit un truc "Autres".
Bon, mis  part MICS, Charlie Hebdo.
Ah si ! Des fois je lis des trucs ... "The Limit to the growth", ou bien en ce moment tout ce qui concerne les "premiers hommes", j'en suis mme a m'acheter des bouquins sur le taillage de pierre au palolithique, etc ... compltement fada le gars quoi ( prononcer avec l'accent adquat).
Je vais devenir imbattable, faire du feu avec trois fois rien, tailler des pierres, dcouper des grosse btes avec des silex ... j'ai voulu m'entrainer a ce sujet, je me suis dit "faut que je trouve une grosse bte poilue a dpecer", j'ai proposer  ma femme de faire le cobaye -> elle n'a pas apprci mon humour et m'a fait la gueule tout le WE  ::mouarf:: 
En tout cas, je n'ai pas de thme principal, je n'entends rien ni  la philo, ni  la posie, bref ... un primate quoi.

----------

